# FoxPro



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

What's the best call they make. I know it's a loaded question. I currently own a shockwave and love it. But I'd like to upgrade. Is the Prarie Blaster good?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

You have the best now.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nuff said!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Agreed ^^^


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess I'm just going to keep the shockwave lol.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

